# LA CATEDRAL DE CHIMBOTE



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

toño said:


> Cerca de Dios
> A un lado de la plaza mayor del distrito de Nuevo Chimbote, desde hace 3 años se empezó a construir la Catedral de esta ciudad pesquera. Aún faltan los acabados, pero los trabajos no cesan y podría inaugurarse en el Congreso Eucarístico a mediados del próximo año.
> 
> Por Luis Arriola.
> ...


q bonita se ve!!!


----------



## flaming (Mar 11, 2007)

Y ya veran Como Queda COn Foto Completa .. Aver si el q Posteo esto se da un tiempoto y toma foto completa desde el inicio de la plaza con la catedral todo en 1 foto ! asi nuestros amigos distigan como kedara la cateddral ! de nvo chimbote ... LA Cuidad DOnde yo di mis primero pasos y ! aun vivo ahi ! Nvo-Chibmote ! Grone ! Corazon ! ... Weno slaud2 !


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Chimbote me sorprende cada vez más...*

Lo digo sin tapujos : Chimbote siempre fue una ciudad que "nunca le dí bola".. me era totalmente indiferente,incluso le encontraba muchos puntos negativos... gracias a éste Foro,ha cambiado totalmente mi concepto y se ha convertido en una de mis preferidas ciudades de la costa peruana... BRAVO !!!.:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Tacuba (Jun 28, 2006)

*La catedral tiene cierto parecido a la Catedral Metropolitana de San Salvador:*


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

^^ Bonitas fotos.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Ta bonita!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Aero_Tacuba said:


> *La catedral tiene cierto parecido a la Catedral Metropolitana de San Salvador:*


En el volumen se parecen pero me gusta más la de Chimbote, al menos las torres tiene mejor acabado.


----------

